# 2004 cub cadet 5234D 4wD



## Bill77 (May 23, 2021)

When I put my 4wd on the tractor locks up. It works fine in 2wD. When I jack it up and all the tires are off the ground and I put the 4wD on all the tires turn and the 4wD seems to work? Then I put it back on the ground and turn on the 4wD and it locks up again?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bill, welcome to the tractor forum.

The 5000 series of Cub Cadet tractors have a relatively poor reputation. Primary problems are the hydrostat transmission and 4WD. Apparently, Cub Cadet switched to Yanmar cadets, due to problems with their own machines. 

Regarding your 4 wheel drive problem, part of the issue will be determining if the problem lies with the front differential or with the hydrostatic transmission. I suspect that you are looking at big bucks if you send it to a shop. You can get a download repair manual for 5000 series tractors at site below:









Cub Cadet 5000 Series Compact Tractor Full Service Repair


Cub Cadet 5000 Series Compact Tractor. Cub Cadet 5000 Series Compact Tractor Full Service Repair Manual. This Cub Cadet 5000 Series Compact Tractor Full Service Repair Manual very detailed contains everything you will ever need to repair, maintain, rebuild, refurbish or restore your Cub Cadet...




www.emanualonline.com





Can you get by without the 4WD? Just use it as a 2WD tractor?


----------



## Bill77 (May 23, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Bill, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The 5000 series of Cub Cadet tractors have a relatively poor reputation. Primary problems are the hydrostat transmission and 4WD. Apparently, Cub Cadet switched to Yanmar cadets, due to problems with their own machines.
> 
> ...


About $4,000 to fix it. I didn't pay much more than that for the tractor. I just don't understand why everything functions fine when all 4 tires are off the ground? The hydro works fine in 2wd? The front differential works fine in 2wd?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if the wheels are mismatched from the dealer?


----------



## deepwater52 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bill77 said:


> When I put my 4wd on the tractor locks up. It works fine in 2wD. When I jack it up and all the tires are off the ground and I put the 4wD on all the tires turn and the 4wD seems to work? Then I put it back on the ground and turn on the 4wD and it locks up again?


The 5000 series has a weak pinion gear that drives the 4wd. There are guides on how to disassemble the transmission and repair it. I have done two so far and they have worked perfectly for years. No rocket science involved. Just review the steps and organize, take your time and it will cost you about $300 in gear parts. Plus, you get the satisfaction of all new seals. Take it a step further and install the upgraded axles for a couple hundred more. This is not exactly a simple task but with any common sense and regular hand tools its very doable. I would say 20 hours on first one and maybe 10 hours on any you do after that


----------



## deepwater52 (Nov 27, 2021)

deepwater52 said:


> The 5000 series has a weak pinion gear that drives the 4wd. There are guides on how to disassemble the transmission and repair it. I have done two so far and they have worked perfectly for years. No rocket science involved. Just review the steps and organize, take your time and it will cost you about $300 in gear parts. Plus, you get the satisfaction of all new seals. Take it a step further and install the upgraded axles for a couple hundred more. This is not exactly a simple task but with any common sense and regular hand tools its very doable. I would say 20 hours on first one and maybe 10 hours on any you do after that





Bill77 said:


> When I put my 4wd on the tractor locks up. It works fine in 2wD. When I jack it up and all the tires are off the ground and I put the 4wD on all the tires turn and the 4wD seems to work? Then I put it back on the ground and turn on the 4wD and it locks up again?


BTW, do you have any interest in selling as-is? Let me know [email protected]. I really need the diesel verision but i also need a backup for my 5252 gas tractpr


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

deepwater52 said:


> BTW, do you have any interest in selling as-is? Let me know [email protected]. I really need the diesel verision but i also need a backup for my 5252 gas tractpr



Since this post is 6 months old and they have not posted anything since not too sure that you will get any response from them on this tractor..... We have a lot of people that come on here to get answers to a question or a problem then never seem to show back up....


----------



## Bill77 (May 23, 2021)

deepwater52 said:


> BTW, do you have any interest in selling as-is? Let me know [email protected]. I really need the diesel verision but i also need a backup for my 5252 gas tractpr


No interest in selling yet. Yesterday I put it in 4 wd by accident and as usual it locked up but I noticed something strange when it moved a little the forward and reverse pedals worked backwards


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Since this post is 6 months old and they have not posted anything since not too sure that you will get any response from them on this tractor..... We have a lot of people that come on here to get answers to a question or a problem then never seem to show back up....


Called the 'revolving door' poster. Most of them post on multiple forums as well with the same question and then compare answers I guess. Might as well mine the entire knowledge base right?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Called the 'revolving door' poster. Most of them post on multiple forums as well with the same question and then compare answers I guess. Might as well mine the entire knowledge base right?



I figure some of them are doing this for personal gain not personal help.....If you know what I mean...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bill77 said:


> No interest in selling yet. Yesterday I put it in 4 wd by accident and as usual it locked up but I noticed something strange when it moved a little the forward and reverse pedals worked backwards


That's strange?!? Did you take anything apart that could have been put back together incorrectly or are you perhaps just mixing up the function of the pedals?


----------

